# Things You Didn't Know About Kim...



## Tex Guy (Nov 23, 2008)

So Kim and I have been going back and forth about fishy stuff the past couple of days. And I had an opportunity to check out her website at www.kimcadmusowens.com. It turns out that she is a real live artist, in addition to being an aquarist of the first order. So on her site I noticed that she was participating in a showing in Ft Worth this evening. We bundled ourselves down there to see a different side of Kim. Wow! She really is an artist! Here are a couple of pics of Kim sans anything fishy...



















We also ran into Cocobid and her S.O. They apparently had the sames thoughts we did about this mysterious gal.

Thanks Kim for letting us peek into your world.

What other interesting people lurk out there in the land of aquatic plants?


----------



## Tex Gal (Nov 1, 2007)

FYI, just to let you know what's going on... The rock she's holding is petrified wood that she's going to use in one of her tanks.

BTW her work is incredible!


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

That was great fun seeing you guys last night. Thanks for coming that was a real treat. Thanks for the rocks Texguy.


----------



## supersmirky (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow....good work Kim. Very impressive!


----------



## king oz (Jun 27, 2007)

yea since kim is one of few that showed interest in my retro rebuild thread I decided to check out her profile , i seen the link to her site and was amazed at her art! she is really talented, i consider my self to be artsy as well and I think most ppl that are into tanks tend to be that way, but she is super talented! i really liked what i seen. kim do you sell your art? anyway it looks great!


----------



## Cocobid (Jan 26, 2007)

I can answer that on Yes she does.... 
Beautiful pieces.


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

TexGuy,

No to butt in on your club site, but thanks for sharing this. It's great to get random positive vibes here!

Kim,

I took just enough art in school to realize that my aptitudes must lie in a different area. How anyone can paint anything is slightly mysterious to me. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## kimcadmus (Nov 23, 2008)

you are all too kind. thanks for the interest. i tend to check out members profiles when I see interesting posts, comments, pictures. i love getting a sense of peoples backgrounds and interests and where they are located.

Bryce.....we love butting in around here!

If anyone is interested, I would love to add you to my email list for upcoming shows and events. Just send me a pm or you can also sign up on my website.


----------

